
PayPal users mistakenly charged as much as $4,000 for Mac OS X Lion - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/27/paypal_users_mistakenly_charged_as_much_as_4000_for_mac_os_x_lion.html
======
saurik
FWIW, as someone who transfers millions of dollars through PayPal every year,
I will note that it normally is not possible for Apple to unilaterally decide
to keep billing the user like that: unless the user sets up a recurring or
open-ended payment of some kind (which would be quite clear in the PayPal UI
that you are making that larger authorization during the process), they would
have to manually tell PayPal to accept every single payment made from their
account. In essence, I am betting that Apple is right here: this was a PayPal
bug of some kind.

------
walrus
This is exactly what's wrong with paying money over the internet. There is no
way to control how much the person you're giving money to chooses to take.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
...or one could use a credit card with a low limit when making online
purchases, just like one would use a separate email account for spammy
retailers and web services. Besides, the various issues with Paypal should be
known to all by now — no one should _ever_ link a bank account to Paypal.

~~~
walrus
Unfortunately, as this article points out, not everyone knows that. That's
what I was trying to get at.

